# Witch's Woods



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Witch's Woods has totally overhauled their website. There's a pretty good amount of info there now on how to get there, the attractions, as well as applications for actors interested in working there this season.

They've also added an all-new Haunted House to their setup, bringing the total to three haunted houses and one (kick ass) hayride. I'm already psyched for this year, as last year's trip was hell-a fun, and with another house added to their park, it can only get better. 

http://www.witchswoods.com


----------

